# Fill Material



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

The last garden railroad I built was approx. 32' x 80'. It was raised about 12-18".

I simply don't remember what I used for fill in that last one. I believed it was sandy loam.

So, here's the question - I live in the wet NW, what would you use for fill? The space for this new RR is about 16' x 40', and it will also be raised about 8" -16".

Any ideas or help would be appreciated!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think your choice will be very dependent on the existing drainage you have, how the soil drains and how rain and melting snow runs off.

I'd be considering a coarse "base" that is like a very coarse sand, nothing organic unless you are growing things with deep roots.

Greg


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Jim,
We have a lot of clay in this area and using sandy loam is a safe bet. 
I’d still check your soil to see exactly what you have as there are differences around here. For example, my current house has a lot of clay and the sand I added did make a difference but, my old place, by the Tacoma Mall, was almost all hardpan. With only two inches of topsoil we had difficulties growing certain thing like carrots. So almost anything we added helped.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. I'll take some pics once I get to that stage.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg 1,047


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

So how many posts to get the link in?

Perhaps the first dozen links should be verified before trolls can graduate!

Good catch Greg.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, looks like they cooked his posts... I deleted my troll picture!

Thanks moderators for killing the troll! I think the minimum number of posts needs to be upped from what is it, 5 or 6?

Greg 1,045


----------

